# How Many do You Recognise - But is there a Link 2?



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

Since I was feeling a little productive tonight, here is a second "How Many Do You Recognise"

So, can anyone name the TV programs? All should be 80's onwards







There is a common theme in this selection, the question is what?  Although to get the full answer you need to re-use some images


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

3. To the Manor Born
5. You rang M'Lord


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

6. Up Pompeii


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

All correct

3. To the Manor Born
5. You rang M'Lord 
6. Up Pompeii


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

7. French & Saunders


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 7. French & Saunders


Nope - although it did star that pair


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

4. Lame Ducks?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 4. Lame Ducks?


Nope, although that picture could be 70's


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

9. Top of the Pops?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 9. Top of the Pops?


Correct, 1987 I believe


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2013)

4 - give us a clue


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

4. The Other 'Arf?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

OK, right so far 

3. To the Manor Born - LeeLee
4. Give Us A Clue - Northerner
5. You rang M'Lord - LeeLee
6. Up Pompeii - LeeLee

9. TOTP 1987


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

7. The Comic Strip?


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

8. Down to Earth


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 7. The Comic Strip?


Nope


LeeLee said:


> 8. Down to Earth


Yes!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 20, 2013)

Last guess for 2 is the Late Late Breakfast Show


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Last guess for 2 is the Late Late Breakfast Show


Nope too early (in terms of broadcast year).  That's Jason Donovan being interviewed btw, and the top right corner of the image is a major clue!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 20, 2013)

1 - shooting stars?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2013)

1 - Never Mind the Buzzcocks


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2013)

2. Going Live ??

4. Lionel Blair 'Charades' ???


----------



## Mark T (Jul 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 1 - Never Mind the Buzzcocks


Correct


David H said:


> 2. Going Live ??
> 
> 4. Lionel Blair 'Charades' ???


Going Live is correct for 2.  Notherner already got 4


I think it's just 7 that hasn't been recognised.

Anyone managed to figure the connection yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2013)

7 - Let them eat cake


----------



## Mark T (Jul 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 7 - Let them eat cake



Correct! 

OK, the clue to the connection is:

(1)(2)(3)(4)(5)(6), (1)(2)(3)(7)(5)(8)

Sometimes it helps to write them down in order


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Correct!
> 
> OK, the clue to the connection is:
> 
> ...



Haha!  We've been Rick Rolled! Good one Mark!


----------



## Aoife (Jul 21, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 21, 2013)

I do promise I'll only do that once


----------

